# Two angelfish - white lower lip



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi guys, I have a pair of angels which quarrel frequently. I'm not sure if they are male or female but since I've got them (they were both in the same tank to begin with) they've had this white colour to their lower lips. One has always had what looks like a stringy thing that goes in and out when it breaths - looks like it might be torn skin from inside the mouth. I just want to make sure with you guys and see if you think its just result from fighting or something else (do angels lip lock? never seen them do that)

the first angel
http://powerthings.com/pics/aquarium/angel/angel1.jpg

the second angel breathing in
http://powerthings.com/pics/aquarium/angel/angel_inhale.jpg

the second angel breathing out
http://powerthings.com/pics/aquarium/angel/angel_exhale.jpg

I should mention that I have treated the tank with Melafix for a week but it didnt seem to make any difference. Not sure if I should try treating it with anything else.

The tank is a 47 gallon tall and its got the two angels, some giant danio and three red tailed botia.


----------



## Big-Kev (Mar 29, 2008)

If the lips have been like that for months then i'm sure it's just a little damage from fighting. It's common for angels to bite each others lips.

a little example:





I'd stop adding melafix and just keep an eye on it.


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

Wow I've never seen angels lip lock. Maybe thats going on at night with my fish then.



Big-Kev said:


> If the lips have been like that for months then i'm sure it's just a little damage from fighting. It's common for angels to bite each others lips.
> 
> a little example:
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Big-Kev said:


> If the lips have been like that for months then i'm sure it's just a little damage from fighting. It's common for angels to bite each others lips.
> 
> a little example:
> 
> ...


Agreed.... or separate the fish and try to group with another Angel.


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

Well I dont really have another tank to seperate them... would adding a third angel help the situation? This way it wont be a power struggle between two fish. Would that make sense?



Dr. Giggles said:


> If the lips have been like that for months then i'm sure it's just a little damage from fighting. It's common for angels to bite each others lips.
> 
> a little example:
> 
> ...


Agreed.... or separate the fish and try to group with another Angel.
[/quote]


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

svtcontour said:


> If the lips have been like that for months then i'm sure it's just a little damage from fighting. It's common for angels to bite each others lips.
> 
> a little example:
> 
> ...


Agreed.... or separate the fish and try to group with another Angel.
[/quote]

[/quote]

Not sure about keeping Angels if more the better. I would still think the 2 will continue to fight. Your tank is definately big enough to add angels if you wish. Hopefully someone who is proficient in keeping angels will chime in.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

well the more isnt always better unless you have the tank room to handle it. With all cichlids though you should have at least 4 or 5 to spread out aggression.


----------

